# Brazilian Wax



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm having my first Brazilian wax tomorrow an I'm excited (so is my husband)

Any advice???


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Have a scotch or two first 

But seriously the best thing I can say is that it is important to have it done by someone that you can talk to, the time will pass much quicker and you will forget you have your legs in the air and everything on show.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

You have to go to a place that does waxing with blue Azulene wax, doesn't do it as an "add on" at a nail salon and that is done by a cosmetologist, NOT a nail tech as so often is the case. 
If you are paying under $50 for one, you will regret it. The wax will be cheap and the service will be painful. Most Brazilian waxes cost $75, they are worth every penny and you don't feel nearly what most women describe. Mine puts in a music video of my choosing and I have gone to her every 6 weeks for 4 years and it is pretty pain free.

Two things besides what I said: If she dips the applicator in the wax more than once, leave. Every new application needs a new applicator. The wax isn't thrown out and if she double dips, you just got whatever the previous client has all over your privates. If their isn't medical type paper on the table, leave. While they may say they wipe down the table, don't believe it. My waxer worked for one day at a place like that and she assured me that none of the beds were wiped down unless they needed it.

You'll love the results just make sure the product being used is blue hard wax, the waxer is a licensed cosmetologist and inspect the surroundings, paper on the table is the very least. What you are getting is a gyno exam with hot wax. Take the same care as you would about a medical doctor.


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks very much Holland and Therealbrighteyes. The beautician I'm going to comes highly recommended, they charge $80. 
I will defiantly keep an eye on double dipping, thanks for that.

How long after can we have sex ? 

I have read on some sites that they say after the swelling goes down?? That doesn't sound to good!!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I usually have sex that night and never had an issue. 

The biggest problem for me is ingrowns, does anyone had good advice for that?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

2ofus said:


> Thanks very much Holland and Therealbrighteyes. The beautician I'm going to comes highly recommended, they charge $80.
> I will defiantly keep an eye on double dipping, thanks for that.
> 
> How long after can we have sex ?
> ...


If you are paying $80, you are getting blue hard wax and a very skilled waxer. I wanted to add, yeah it will hurt the first time but the hairs grow back soft and each waxing will become much less painful. Hell at this point and just pick my nails and feel little. If you are concerned about pain, many waxers have a topical gel that numbs the area. Don't let it scare you, it's worth it. Swelling? They put a lotion (not sure the name of it) but it is an anti-inflammatory and we had sex within 2 hours that first time. The sites you are referring to must be those who go to nail techs because even after my first (and most aggressive time), I had little swelling and we were at it that night.  TMI but oral sex will feel like nothing you have ever had. Gulp, gasp, okay I'm outta here.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Holland said:


> I usually have sex that night and never had an issue.
> 
> The biggest problem for me is ingrowns, does anyone had good advice for that?


Tend Skin ($19 at Sephora if you want to pick it up or $12 on Amazon) works great for the bikini line but not something you would want near the vulva/labia. It's usually the bikini line that gets an ingrown hair or two anyways due to the rubbing of underwear lines. I hope I am making sense. Or you could go commando for the first 3 days. No risk of ingrowns at that point.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Where I went that was all they did. They used a high quality hard wax full of natural herbal anti-inflammatory agents. It took about 15 minutes for the whole thing and wasn't NEARLY as bad as I thought it would be (I'd tried to do it on my own -yikes). 

Each pull does sting but it's really brief and over immediately. The pain does not really linger. It will feel a little sting-y and tingly and odd right after but great. I bought the ingrown hair stuff they sold and when I got slack about using it got a few. It definitely worked because when I used it I never had any.

I stopped because I stopped dating the guy who liked it and, well, $50 is $50... but 3 months later and I can't stand it. I'm thinking of going back just for ME - because I grew used to it and am more comfortable that way.


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> TMI but oral sex will feel like nothing you have ever had. Gulp, gasp, okay I'm outta here.


:smthumbup:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

So how did it go?


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm going this afternoon, I'll let you know


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Tend Skin ($19 at Sephora if you want to pick it up or $12 on Amazon) works great for the bikini line but not something you would want near the vulva/labia. It's usually the bikini line that gets an ingrown hair or two anyways due to the rubbing of underwear lines. I hope I am making sense. Or you could go commando for the first 3 days. No risk of ingrowns at that point.


Thanks for the info, i will look online for this brand as I am not in The States. Yes the ingrowns are only on the bikini line.

TMI but I don't wear underwear anyway so it isn't rubbing that is the issue. I use a loofah and apply natural oils afterwards, wdyt?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I was given an exfoliating scrub with micro beads. I don't think there are enough micro beads to sufficiently exfoliate so I use my own scrub. 

I just sort of keep up with any bumps that appear, gently lift the offending hair with a sterilized needle and pluck. 

Oils shouldn't contribute... hm.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I like pain, so why not?


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

All done, I won't post a pic but all good. It didnt hurt as much as I thought. It feels a little strange. The beautican was great she used a new applicator each time and there was paper on the table.
Hubby will be happy :smthumbup:


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Holland said:


> Thanks for the info, i will look online for this brand as I am not in The States. Yes the ingrowns are only on the bikini line.
> 
> TMI but I don't wear underwear anyway so it isn't rubbing that is the issue. I use a loofah and apply natural oils afterwards, wdyt?


If you're applying oil right after exfoliating and showering, then it could be contributing to clogging the pores there. I'm assuming that you're talking about moisturizing oil and not something for the ingrowns like tea tree or lavender. I would imagine that essential oils being antiseptic and used without a heavier carrier oil wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

2ofus said:


> All done, I won't post a pic but all good. It didnt hurt as much as I thought. It feels a little strange. The beautican was great she used a new applicator each time and there was paper on the table.
> Hubby will be happy :smthumbup:


I am green with envy....very jealous of your husband right now. Good for you!!!!!!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

COGypsy said:


> If you're applying oil right after exfoliating and showering, then it could be contributing to clogging the pores there. I'm assuming that you're talking about moisturizing oil and not something for the ingrowns like tea tree or lavender. I would imagine that essential oils being antiseptic and used without a heavier carrier oil wouldn't be a problem.


I have been using almond oil, straight. I will give it a miss and try some tea tree mix instead and see how it goes. Thanks


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Holland said:


> I have been using almond oil, straight. I will give it a miss and try some tea tree mix instead and see how it goes. Thanks


Either that or just give your pores in that area a chance to close before you moisturize. Instead of using almond oil right out of the shower, use it just before you get dressed perhaps.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Ladies, I salute you.

No one is going near my balls with hot wax.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

COguy said:


> Ladies, I salute you.
> 
> No one is going near my balls with hot wax.


Awww....c'mon! Where's your sense of adventure?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

COguy said:


> Ladies, I salute you.
> 
> No one is going near my balls with hot wax.


Like they say "there is a fine line between pleasure and pain"


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> TMI but oral sex will feel like nothing you have ever had. Gulp, gasp, okay I'm outta here.


Well I'm never having hair again, the feel is magical.

Ladies if you don't already your missing out.

:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

COGypsy said:


> Awww....c'mon! Where's your sense of adventure?


Not in my perineal follicles.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

COguy said:


> Not in my perineal follicles.


That made me LOL literally!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

2ofus said:


> Well I'm never having hair again, the feel is magical.
> 
> Ladies if you don't already your missing out.
> 
> :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


I have to admit, since I started doing it, I haven't had the opportunity to experience... _that_. I'll have to take your word for it... for now.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

I used to get it done all the time, but stopped when my husband brought an awesome trimmer. Both of us just use that (it has different length settings which is great too) and the best part is we don't get ANY ingrown hairs, ever. I personally prefer the feel after waxing, everything is sooo smooth and fresh! 
But the cost of waxing adds up and the trimmer set us back $10. I imagine if you had hair kinda 'everywhere' not just 'where it should be' a trimmer mightn't be any good. But so far it hasn't failed us once!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I give you women lots of credit for allowing anyone to put hot wax down there and then having it RIPPED off....I could never do it!

That being said, I would give a months salary for my wife to have it done...but I know it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Holland said:


> I have been using almond oil, straight. I will give it a miss and try some tea tree mix instead and see how it goes. Thanks


or use witch hazel diluted in water spray it on with a spritz bottle and let it air dry - it is antiseptic and will keep oil and bacteria from getting in the pores, don't moisturize until several hours later. Don't ask me how I know all this, I just do.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Lon but yeah a girl has to ask how you know such things?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Holland said:


> Thanks Lon but yeah a girl has to ask how you know such things?


my ex became an esthetician, and she is into the all natural organic treatments, she is very good at it actually and I learned a lot by being involved in helping her get established before our separation.

Seriously though, witch hazel works wonders on preventing ingrowns and bumps (also don't touch the area at all, neither immediately after hair removal/exfoliation or any time afterwards, as hard as it may be to resist the smooth skin, because the oils from your hands are not good for the exposed pores)


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry, Lon, I know that what you're saying is probably true and all, but reading it with that avi photo staring at me, just kind of takes a lot of your credibility away, lol.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> Sorry, Lon, I know that what you're saying is probably true and all, but reading it with that avi photo staring at me, just kind of takes a lot of your credibility away, lol.


under that greezy beard is some babysoft skin.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> Sorry, Lon, I know that what you're saying is probably true and all, but reading it with that avi photo staring at me, just kind of takes a lot of your credibility away, lol.


Exactly...Lon, that avatar is disturbing...I feel like reaching for my wallet to donate a few dollars to you everytime I see it...:rofl:


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> I give you women lots of credit for allowing anyone to put hot wax down there and then having it RIPPED off....I could never do it!
> 
> That being said, I would give a months salary for my wife to have it done...but I know it isn't going to happen.


Aw - why? If you ask her just to try it once, for you? Your next birthday or whatever as your 'present'?

If she does once she'll like it. Now I have no boyfriend but want to continue just because now I feel itchy. Maybe if she does her homework on it? Hard wax does not stick to the skin, only the hair so it doesn't hurt or pull like wax that uses the fabric strip pressed into it. 

Did she have a bad experience or something? Sorry if I'm too nosey.


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

Lon is right. My esthetician told me to use witch hazel. That's what she uses when she's done. She pours it in containers of baby wipes then lays them down there immediately after. It's good for all of your skin actually. It's a great makeup remover too or perfect cleanup for after being intimate. I keep a container of baby wipes saturated with witch hazel in my bathroom.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Aw - why? If you ask her just to try it once, for you? Your next birthday or whatever as your 'present'?
> 
> If she does once she'll like it. Now I have no boyfriend but want to continue just because now I feel itchy. Maybe if she does her homework on it? Hard wax does not stick to the skin, only the hair so it doesn't hurt or pull like wax that uses the fabric strip pressed into it.
> 
> Did she have a bad experience or something? Sorry if I'm too nosey.


She shaved it all off about 12 years ago as a surprise for me...which I LOVED...but as it grew back, it really bothered her and she never tried again. I will talk to her about the hard wax. It is so cool that you ladies do this!!!!!!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

cantmove said:


> Lon is right. My esthetician told me to use witch hazel. That's what she uses when she's done. She pours it in containers of baby wipes then lays them down there immediately after. It's good for all of your skin actually. It's a great makeup remover too or perfect cleanup for after being intimate. I keep a container of baby wipes saturated with witch hazel in my bathroom.


I also heard you can get a roll of select-a-size paper towels, cut the role in half, remove the center cardboard and put that into an old baby wipe dispenser and soak with a mixture of water, baby shampoo and witch hazel. I had forgotten that. A nurse aide suggested it after birth to use for proper cleansing while healing.


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> She shaved it all off about 12 years ago as a surprise for me...which I LOVED...but as it grew back, it really bothered her and she never tried again. I will talk to her about the hard wax. It is so cool that you ladies do this!!!!!!



Before I was game enough to get a Brazilian wax I bought a 
bikini hair trimmer and asked hubby to give me a hair cut!!! 
I didn't let him cut it to short so there was no problem with it itching.

I Notice The Details, buy one for her.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I can't decide if I'm enhancing a marriage or going straight to hell!

Tomorrow is lunch and spa with the girls. I was the last to schedule so couldn't get in for nails, so I booked a Brazilian. I get them all the time so thought nothing of it. My bestie started asking if it hurt, if it itched, etc. I guess the answers I gave we're right, she's got her first one booked right after mine tomorrow. I'm sure it'll be fine. I mean, she's had a kid and everything.

So it'll either be an amazing new experience, or......


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> She shaved it all off about 12 years ago as a surprise for me...which I LOVED...but as it grew back, it really bothered her and she never tried again. I will talk to her about the hard wax. It is so cool that you ladies do this!!!!!!


Maybe she is like me - OMG shaving is AWFUL. New, high quality razor, exfoliation, no ingrown hair stuff... NONE of that helps. 

It's PURE MISERY to shave. It's great for about the first 8 hours and then it's awful for about a week until it's long enough to not be a prickly mess. Some women can shave daily, love it, no big deal. Not me.

Waxing, however, is a completely different thing. When the hair grows back, it's not the removed hair that grows back - it takes the follicle a while to regenerate. At any time some are dormant, some are active. After waxing the regrowth is the softly pointed new hairs, not the thicker, existing hair that ws cut off at a harsh angle. TOTALLY different. Regrowth is soft and pleasant. 

If she would just do it she would see it's not miserable like shaving. (If she's like me - sounds like she might be.)


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Maybe she is like me - OMG shaving is AWFUL. New, high quality razor, exfoliation, no ingrown hair stuff... NONE of that helps.
> 
> It's PURE MISERY to shave. It's great for about the first 8 hours and then it's awful for about a week until it's long enough to not be a prickly mess. Some women can shave daily, love it, no big deal. Not me.
> 
> ...


I think she did shave....that would explain her lack of enthusiam for more triangle trimming!


----------



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

I only had a Brazilian once and the pain was horrendous. And I had thought of myself as high pain tolerance. I guess I got it done at the worst time of the month- and/or I'm a huge wimp.

I have now had a couple of laser treatments and would highly recommend them. I think you need 6 or so to get rid of all the hair- easy to go on your lunch hour- and then maintenance once every 6 months or so.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I am seriously thinking of doing the laser treatments. 

Do they hurt? If you stop does the hair eventually grow back?


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Holland said:


> I am seriously thinking of doing the laser treatments.
> 
> Do they hurt? If you stop does the hair eventually grow back?


Wife had it done but only four treatments, did not finish the other two. Got to "busy". Made it thinner but now a few years later it is about the same, maybe a little thinner. The darker the hair the better, she is red so, so results. 

Unusually requires follow up treatments to keep it up. She said it didn't hurt at all. 

Waxing is a big "NO!". She enjoys me shaving her so we stick to that.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

pink_lady said:


> I only had a Brazilian once and the pain was horrendous. And I had thought of myself as high pain tolerance. I guess I got it done at the worst time of the month- and/or I'm a huge wimp.
> 
> I have now had a couple of laser treatments and would highly recommend them. I think you need 6 or so to get rid of all the hair- easy to go on your lunch hour- and then maintenance once every 6 months or so.


Did they use 'hard' wax without cloth strips or 'sticky' was with the cloth strips? Hard wax doesn't stick to the skin (they put baby powder on first, too) whereas the soft wax does. I find hard wax MUCH more comfortable but difficult to work with when I tried to do my own. Soft was was easier for me to do bikini-line touch-ups but more painful.


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

I wanted to throw in a 'second' on the TendSkin. It's what my lady recommends for ingrowns and it's worth the money. Even if you go without underwear, in the summer you will find that you may get ingrowns worse than the winter. 

I have been getting waxed for over a year now. One of my friends was curious about it, and wanted to try, but didn't want to go in alone...so I let her sit through my appointment with me, and then I set through her's. I was there for the birth of her child. Although it was a bit odd at first, the lady that does the waxing is amazing and hilarious, and before we knew it, the three of us were in tears laughing and cutting up.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

2ofus said:


> Well I'm never having hair again, the feel is magical.
> 
> Ladies if you don't already your missing out.
> 
> :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


Told you.  Worth every penny wasn't it.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

i LOVED my brazilian. i had it done in an aveda spa. it was heavenly the spa and after the brazilian. oral sex.....was......spiritual...


----------



## canadiangirl (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm not sure if it was mentioned, but if I go right before my period, it hurts so much more! I try to go right after.


----------



## canadiangirl (Apr 24, 2012)

janesmith said:


> i LOVED my brazilian. i had it done in an aveda spa. it was heavenly the spa and after the brazilian. oral sex.....was......spiritual...


It makes you feel so sexy!


----------



## karmah (Feb 21, 2013)

This may have been mentioned before, but look for Living Social or Groupon deals for laser hair removal. I had brazilian laser hair removal and it was one of the best things I have done. It was five treatments, one every four weeks that last about 7 minutes each. Brazilian wax seems so barbaric in comparison now. Good luck!!


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

The BW is painful for the first and a few more times but if you go regularly when the hair is just the right length and at the right time of the month its pretty easy. I have been thinking of the laser lately......any more experiences to share?


----------

